# pencils



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 21, 2021)

just saw these videos and thought they might interest some of you folks here











pretty high end looking wood he's building his tools out of

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 21, 2021)

Did you see his bench vise? With the gears and all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 22, 2021)

This guy makes what I do look like the work of a cave man....

Alan

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 22, 2021)

After enjoying these videos, I followed his link to the Magswitch tools. Now I need some new toys.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks Trev. That is incredible!! This guy must be related to @Kenbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 22, 2021)

You know I've had to scratch my head on this one! Gorgeous boxes of pencil, I'd be proud to own and use, But then again, we have Pencil City about 50 miles SSE of here and I have to ask why make my own when they are plentiful. But then - there is only one pencil factory left in Pencil City (used to be a dozen or so) - one might have to start making their own pencils.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2021)

Holy smokes. That was way cool!!


----------

